# Forum Offer Mazzer Mini Timer Doser Grinder £400 delivered!



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Forum offer for you - Mazzer Mini Timer £400 delivered.....details below!

Stepless Micrometrical Grinding Adjustment.

With Timer Switch.

Power - 250W

Blade Size - 58mm Dia.

Grinding Speed - 1400rpm (50 Hz), 1600rpm (60 Hz)

Hopper Capacity - 600g

Doser Chamber Capacity - 200g

Dose Adjustment - 5.5 - 8g

Width - 168mm

Depth - 340mm

Height - 470mm

Weight - 10.2Kg

Let me know if you want one!! Andy


----------

